# Pony share near London



## pbruun (4 April 2016)

Hi

Having recently moved to London from Denmark, I am looking for a pony share for my 10-year old daughter. 
My problem is that it seems an almost impossible task, but perhaps I just don't know where to look?
In Denmark almost all stables and studs have pony and horse shares, but maybe it's not the norm in the UK?

I'd really appreciate any help I can get as I really don't want my daughter to lose interest in the sport that she loves so much. 

Best wishes

Peter


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (4 April 2016)

It's only really private horse/pony owners who offer shares, in the UK.  Try looking on the Preloved website or asking your local Pony Club branch if they know of anyone looking for a sharer.  Or put up a "wanted" advert in your local horse feed/tack shop place, most will have a notice board.  There will be loads of people out there looking for a sharer for their ponies but if you're not currently involved in the local horsey scene you won't hear of them.


----------



## View (4 April 2016)

There is a Pony Club centre at Trent Park which may suit your daughter's needs better.  Trent Park can be accessed by public transport and is in Enfield, North London.

To be honest, most riding schools will put children on a variety of ponies.


----------



## Zero00000 (4 April 2016)

Hi Peter, 

As London is such a big area, which area are you looking for?


----------



## pbruun (4 April 2016)

We live in islington so London E or N is easiest.


----------



## Shay (4 April 2016)

Have responded to your post in tack room.


----------



## Skib (9 April 2016)

My experience is that the insurance policies  used by most UK riding schools do  not allow for sharing. A student  is not allowed to ride unless supervised by a member of staff. A riding school in the UK is licensed to teach. Yards that hire out horses need a different type of licence. We never found a way of solving this problem. 
However there is another way to  search for a possible share.  That is to go round livery yards (not riding schools) in the area that you are thinking of (lists of approved yards are on the  BHS website) and tell them you are looking for a share - ask if they have anything and leave your name and contact number at any likely place.
The other place to look is on Facebook as there are local groups (often by county) for people looking for horses to share. 
There are also a number of advertising websites like Pre-loved which advertise horses for share. Hope this is helpful.


----------

